# Digital from analog



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

How do you convert tapes to digital ??

I have a few tapes I would like to down load onto my fox pro


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

You can buy a program and kit for your computer to make the conversion......or......you can plug in a cord from your headphone jack (cassette player) to your microphone input on the computer and use a sound recording program to make a wav. file....Or....If you want MP3 or do not have a sound recorder program you can get it free here- http://audacity.sourceforge.net/ It may take a little tweeking, but it is do-able. You will only need about 2 1/2 minutes of the tape to get a decent sound loop.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you JT ! I am guessing it is leagal to do since I own the tape.

I appreciate it .


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Yeah, I figured the same, I bought the tape so can do as I please. Just don't sell or pass on the file. I hope your a little bit tech-y if your running Windows 7, took me some work to get the program recording, had to adjust my source in the sound drive. Works good now, with a little effort you can make your own sounds or download from web-sites. http://www.mscustomcalls.com/MP3.html check out some of these.


----------

